# Bolts nuts screws washers explained- the mother of all docs



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Not sure if this is common knowledge but this is something that a beginner like me really needs

https://www.boltdepot.com/fastener-information/printable-tools/default.aspx


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Now I wonder if there is a similar one for specialty screws , screws like these
https://www.reliablefasteners.com/ca/en/category/screws-and-fasteners/furniture-assembly/1202157


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I guess another catalog that can help is the LeeValley one, specifically the one for hardware were you can find some quick connect fastners


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for both those links. Quite useful.

I support my local hardware store for fasteners, but sometimes I need something off-the-wall or I'm looking for something that I do not know its name. These sites will be useful to me in those situations. Cheers!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

McMaster Carr can supply any information about fasteners in their on-line catalog.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> McMaster Carr can supply any information about fasteners in their on-line catalog.
> 
> - MrRon


I am trying to find this or similar functionality









They don't have it in their catalog or I could not find it


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Would something like this work? If you search "beam clamps" you might find something .


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

That does not seem very slick but I could use it
my observations was more on the lines that I need a catalog, like the one I initially posted in this thread, that will show me what are my options
See these for instance, I want them all in one catalaog or chart or something so I can pick what applies to my project:
https://www.knapp-verbinder.com/en/products/furniture-and-interior-design/


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Have a look at this one
https://p11.secure.hostingprod.com/@site.homedecorhardware.com/ssl/hafele-catalog-2017/11-Connectors-and-Shelf-Supports.pdf


----------

